#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Mardi Gras Parade - Pattaya

## impact

January 23, 2009: Mardi Gras Parade. 
The parade was excellent. Everyone was polite and behaved. Even the ladyboys kept their tops on!  :mid:

----------

